# Brandy the Rottweiler



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Now as some of you may remember, I am not much of a dog person. But one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met went to the Rainbow Bridge this morning. Brandy was my brother's 12 year old female Rottwieiler who has had cancer for the last several months. She was never is any obvious pain, but was having great trouble getting around. My brother and his family made the decision yesterday that enough was enough.
Brandy has been a great companion to my brother though good times and bad. She has been great with his wife and two daughters and enjoyed their two cats. 
My brother made the decision to go to the vets office alone with her as he didn't want anyone to see him break down. He is a former marine and veteran of the first Gulf War and definately looks like a tough guy, but this has been almost more than he can handle. 
I thank you in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I can see how Brandy was a terrific girl by leaving her magic print not only on her adotptive family's life, but also yours, Lori. 
I am sorry for the loss your families have to endure - I will keep you in my thoughts. I hope your brother will feel a little better - time will eventually fill the gap that Brandy left behind with memories that will make her be always present in your lives.
Have fun at the bridge, Brandy


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks Ioana!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are welcome, Lori - anytime : )


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I love Rotties... It's sad they get such a bad rap. They're the sweetest dog's I've ever met.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Brandy. I'm so sorry for their loss.

My close friend has a six yr old rottie also who is the sweetest companion.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

We recently lost our 9 year old Rott to cancer as well. It's a loss we'll never fully recover from. It's so true that they have such a bad name and are truly the sweetest animals. Just ask our cat Franny, she smacked that dog around every chance she could get and our pup would just lie on the floor, sigh pretty loudly and put her head down. 

She'll forever be in our hearts. Putting her down was one of the most difficult decisions we've ever made. But, she's in a better place now.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I certainly can't understand the bad reputation that Rotties seem to have. Brandy was the sweetest dog imaginable. 
jshaffer44, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Lori, I'm really sorry for your family's loss. I know how difficult that is. Each day gets a little better, but there's an emptiness that just can't be explained.


----------

